# Cannot get to menu on setup



## Bob Z (Aug 11, 2006)

I am a motorhomer and just got an R-15.

I moved to a new location and hooked it up to my motorhome Wingard antenna.

But I can't get the menu and just have the screen that says searching for satellite signal-0 % complete. But according to user guide I should be able to got to menu and see if I am locked on correct satellite , or just get the elevation and azimuth to look outside at my antenna and see if its in the right area.

So I have called DTV and been through the troubleshoting with no real help.

I have another question in the area of understanding the operation.

Suppose I arrive somewhere and I am under the trees or just don't want to bother putting up the antenna that night, can I hook up and just watch programs I have previously recorded????? I would assume so but not I don't know.

I got a couple of suggestions which said it takes some time for this first screen to time out but I have left it on for hours. Also one suggestion about hitting the exit button, but that does not work either.

It appears that the screen 'searching for signal' does time out but I just go to the floating DTV logo.

Bob


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Bob welcome :welcome_s

You can't use the R15 to find the signal, the R15 needs to have 20% or more before it will see the signal. You will need to get a handheld signal meter or keep a standard receiver with you to align the dish.

If you want to watch programs when you don't have a signal just hit the reset button and when it says searching for singal hit the exit button on the remote and you can watch what is in MYVOD. Next time that you get to a location that you can get a signal you have to hit the reset button again so it will detect the sat signal again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Note: This is going to change with the NEXT release

With the next build the Tuner 1 will ALWAYS be active, so you can use it to find the system.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Note: This is going to change with the NEXT release
> 
> With the next build the Tuner 1 will ALWAYS be active, so you can use it to find the system.


Will that have any effect on the ability to watch recordings without a signal as Cabanaboy described above?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Note: This is going to change with the NEXT release
> 
> With the next build the Tuner 1 will ALWAYS be active, so you can use it to find the system.


GO R15! It's your B-day! :icon_da: What the hell I'm I doing. Good Job R15 Team:up:

Qwerty, I don't think I would. Unless you where trying to do this during a storm. I know that I do this now when I hit reset and want to go into MYVOD faster. If it finds a signal it kick you out of what you are doing and brings you to live TV even if you are watching a MYVOD program. So as long as you don't have a singal I think it would be ok. Only time will tell.


----------



## Bob Z (Aug 11, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Hi Bob welcome :welcome_s
> 
> You can't use the R15 to find the signal, the R15 needs to have 20% or more before it will see the signal. You will need to get a handheld signal meter or keep a standard receiver with you to align the dish.
> 
> If you want to watch programs when you don't have a signal just hit the reset button and when it says searching for singal hit the exit button on the remote and you can watch what is in MYVOD. Next time that you get to a location that you can get a signal you have to hit the reset button again so it will detect the sat signal again.


After 3 days of trying everything and talking to DTV on phone and posting on a couple of other forums you have given me the solution.

It was interesting that my antenna was locked on a good strong signal all the time but I would still get this searching for signal.

Once I got to menu then Fox News appeared lout and strong!! Go Figure!!!!!


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Note: This is going to change with the NEXT release
> 
> With the next build the Tuner 1 will ALWAYS be active, so you can use it to find the system.


Could this be a hint to 'dual buffers' working as they should?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LockMD said:


> Could this be a hint to 'dual buffers' working as they should?


100% not....

They are just changing the logic of the autodetect of the tuners.

Basically no longer auto-detecting Tuner 1, and just making it ALWAYS on...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bob Z said:


> After 3 days of trying everything and talking to DTV on phone and posting on a couple of other forums you have given me the solution.
> 
> It was interesting that my antenna was locked on a good strong signal all the time but I would still get this searching for signal.
> 
> Once I got to menu then Fox News appeared lout and strong!! Go Figure!!!!!


Hmm.... that's odd. If you had a good singal it should have come up. You may have a bad cable/lead going to tuner #1. You might want to swap the sat cables on the back or try recording two shows at the same time to see if there is an issue with the cables. If you had searching for sat that whole time when you exited it came up with programing I would think only tuner two was working. Unless you meant that you where playing Fox News from a MYVOD recording.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Bob Z said:


> I am a motorhomer and just got an R-15.
> 
> I moved to a new location and hooked it up to my motorhome Wingard antenna.
> 
> ...


Bob, another way, besides EXIT, is to press ACTIVE and RIGHT at the same time. This takes you to a special screen for the phone line etc., but from this point you can simply press MENU and get to MyVOD to watch your recordings.

Also, check which software version you are on as EXIT should work after a few minutes without the satellite signal connected, so long as the floating logo is not there.

Update on 8/13... I just checked my R15-300 that now has the 1047 software. The EXIT or ACTIVE + RIGHT only works if there is a satellite connection. This is obviously something else they broke, so I hope it is fixed soon and Bob is able to get back on the road in his RV :hurah:


----------

